# Looking for Good Church: Jamestown, NC (Greensboro/Winston-Salem area)



## Romans922 (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone know of a good church near Jamestown, NC???

And don't just say here's an OPC church (it must be good). If you know of a good church (PERSONAL experience or you know the pastor personally or something) could you recommend one? Thanks.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (May 24, 2009)

I know you posted this a while ago, but I do have a recommendation:

Providence Presbyterian Church


I know Pastor Arie van Eyk personally. He is a good man. I would highly recommend visiting his church.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2009)

ChariotsofFire said:


> I know you posted this a while ago, but I do have a recommendation:
> 
> Providence Presbyterian Church
> 
> ...



Arie is a good man. 

Andrew, the van Eyk brothers were good friends on Matt Baugh.


----------



## Romans922 (May 24, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> ChariotsofFire said:
> 
> 
> > I know you posted this a while ago, but I do have a recommendation:
> ...



Yes, I've met them, this was the wrong town however. It was another town, sorry for the thread.


----------



## Pergamum (May 24, 2009)

For Winston-Salem, there are several solid Calvy Baptist churches that I know. 

Google Pilgrim Bible Church in Pfafftown with Pastor Mike Beasley, The Sovereign Grace Chapel (black church) with Elder Warren Burrell and Rosemont Baptist on Clemmonsville Road with Pastor Mark Reed. 

I will be there next weekend if you would like to meet with me and these churches.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (May 25, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> ChariotsofFire said:
> 
> 
> > I know you posted this a while ago, but I do have a recommendation:
> ...




My family knew Bernie van Eyk and Matt Baugh back when they went to seminary in Escondido. I was just a kid. I have really fond memories of fellowship with both the Baugh and van Eyk families.


----------

